# Retención IRPF de la Nómina



## mave_victor (4 Sep 2007)

Hola, mirar, hasta ahora me retenía mi empresa el 15%. Justamente este mes hace 1 año que estoy en la empresa, y cual es mi sorpresa que me han retenido el 24%. 

Estoy soltero, sin hijos, sin hipoteca, y con el 50% de un piso por herencia.

Donde hay una tabla donde pueda mirar que me tienen que quitar? porque me parece una burrada. 752€ de retención de irpf tengo este mes. Que dolor! 750€ x 12 meses son 9.000€ de impuestos al año, más SS.SS y desempleo? Qué trabajo para hacienda o qué? Mejor me quedo en la cama.

Tambien habia pensado en decirle a la empresa que me quite menos de retanción, y como tengo una cuenta que me da el 4% TAE, tener ese dinero disponible y que me rente en el banco, y no que me lo retengan, que no me dará ningún interes, y al final del año, acabaré pagandole lo mismo a hacienda tanto si me toca pagar como si me devuelven, no?.

Espero que me ayudeis, gracias.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (4 Sep 2007)

date una vuelta por ahí...

http://www.aeat.es/wps/portal/Lista...M100000d7005a80____&idioma=es_ES&menu=0&img=0


----------



## arrhenius (4 Sep 2007)

mave_victor dijo:


> Hola, mirar, hasta ahora me retenía mi empresa el 15%. Justamente este mes hace 1 año que estoy en la empresa, y cual es mi sorpresa que me han retenido el 24%.
> 
> Estoy soltero, sin hijos, sin hipoteca, y con el 50% de un piso por herencia.
> 
> ...




si no ha cambiado nada en tu situacion no entiendo aque se puede deber ese cambio en la retencion, este año ha cambiado la fiscalidad pero la diferencia es pequeña, y en la mayoria de los casos se reduce.

Para saber el % que han de retenerte no es muy facil, te lo voy a explicar muy por encima y de memoria. Para empezar necesitas la tabla de retenciones de 2007, pones "tabla retenciones 2007" en google y te salen muchos links, por ejemplo este :
http://mihipoteca.blogspot.com/2007/01/tabla-retenciones-irpf-2007.html

es una base de solo 4 tramos, asi que esta parte es sencillita

Base para Tipo de Resto base para Tipo 
calcular tipo retención calcular tipo Aplicable
de retención de retención 

0,00 0,00 17.360,00 24 % 
17.360,00 4.166,40 15.000,00 28 % 
32.360,00 8.366,40 20.000,00 37 % 
52.360,00 15.766,40 en adelante 43 % 


pero para consultar la tabla primero necesitas saber tu base de retencion, se calcula, (seguro que me olvido de muchos detalles) como tus ingresos brutos, menos lo aportado a la SS (creo) , si trabajas te puedes restar 3.500€ (lo digo de memoria) si no tienes hijos ni estas casado ni nada.. creo que no hay nada mas que calcular (seguroq ue algun forero aporta un poco ams de informacion)

una vez calculada la base vas a la tabla , te pongo un ejemplo para que lo entiendas

cobro 36.000 brutos

calculo la base : 36.000 - 2100 de la SS - 3500 por trabajar = *30.500*

vamos a la tabla con ese valor, estamos en el tramo de entre 17.360,00 y 32.360,00, eso significa que el tramo de 17.360 esta completo, por lo que nos corresponde pagar ese tramo completo (4.166,40€) y lo que sobrepase de 17.360 va por el siguiente tramo, (al 37%) , osea, el 37% de 30.500-17360 = 4861€

Si sumamos las 2 cantidades sale que tienes que pagar 9027€, si quieres saber que porcentaje es , pues coges tu bruto anual completo : 36.000 y ves que 9027€ representa el 25% mas o menos


*No podria ser que el año pasado (2006) no trabajaste los 12 meses completos, y por lo tanto te retuvieron "DE MENOS" ? eso explicaria por que en 2007 te han subido la retencion.. eso si tiene logica*


----------



## Matematic (4 Sep 2007)

Pues para que te retengan un 24% debes ganar una pasta. Yo uso el simulador de la AEAT (por ahí te han dado el enlace) para ver si lo que me retienen es lo correcto. 

De esto no estoy segura, seguro que habrá álgún experto que te lo pueda confirmar, pero me parece que la empresa tiene que hacerte como mínimo la retención correcta según tu salario. Es decir te pueden retener de más (que luego te devolvería hacienda en la declaración de la renta) pero no de menos (que es lo que tú quieres).


----------



## malayoscuro (4 Sep 2007)

*¿cómo se cuelga un excel?*

tengo por akí un excel que calcula precisamente el IRPF según el sueldo, pero no puedo subirlo. 

lo he comprimido con winzip pero ni por esas...


----------



## JOLDI (4 Sep 2007)

hola,
dos apuntes, en la página de la AEAT hay un programilla de cálculo de retención de IRPF, la empresa te debe calcular un mayor importe de retención pero NUNCA uno inferior, resulta bastante lógico, y bien, si te han regularizado la retención de IRPF es que de debe haber habido alguna modificación en tus circunstancias personales, familiares o económicas, o bien, te correspondía desde el principio, la empresa se coló, y te lo han imputado ahora que se han dado cuenta, pero bien, un 24% es un SBA que pasaría de los 36000 Euros, tu mismo


----------



## malayoscuro (4 Sep 2007)

*según mis cuentas*

según mis cuenta, una retención del 24% corresponde a 55.000 brutos mensuales.


----------



## arrhenius (5 Sep 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> según mis cuenta, una retención del 24% corresponde a 55.000 brutos mensuales.



a mi me sale con 36.000€, que he heco mal en mis calculos?


----------



## Matematic (5 Sep 2007)

Pues a mi me sale entre 49000 y 53000 euros brutos anuales, no está nada mal .

En el programilla de la AEAT para hacer este cálculo tienes que poner en "retribuciones totales" lo que ganas bruto anual, y en "gastos deducibles" tienes que poner lo que te descuentan de seguridad social que es un 4,6%.


----------



## mave_victor (5 Sep 2007)

Yo gano unos 27.000€ netos al año, no esas burradas que decis. Hoy he hablado con un compañero que entró en la empresa en la misma fecha que yo, y me ha dicho que a él tambien le han retenido un 24% este mes de irpf.

No he tenido tiempo de ir a hablar con el que hace las nóminas, asi que ya os contaré. Gracias por las aportaciones, algo más me ha quedado claro.


----------



## otilio (5 Sep 2007)

mave_victor dijo:


> Yo gano unos 27.000€ netos al año, no esas burradas que decis. Hoy he hablado con un compañero que entró en la empresa en la misma fecha que yo, y me ha dicho que a él tambien le han retenido un 24% este mes de irpf.
> 
> No he tenido tiempo de ir a hablar con el que hace las nóminas, asi que ya os contaré. Gracias por las aportaciones, algo más me ha quedado claro.



Lo que pasa es que a veces tienen que regularizar. Si te han estado reteniendo de menos, tienen que retenerte ahora de más para que en cómputo anual te salga la retencion correcta. Vamos, que ni el 15 ni el 27, a lo mejor te corresponde un 20 y como los primeros meses del año te han retenido de menos ahora te retienen de más para compensar.


----------



## Mancini (6 Sep 2007)

A mi me ha pasado lo contrario. Llevo en esta empresa desde julio y en los dos primeros meses no me han retenido nada!! fui a hablar con recursos humanos y lo han justificado diciendo que como no trabajaré el año completo con ellos no llegaré al mínimo para declarar y por tanto no están obligados a retenerme nada, que les diga yo cuanto quiero de IRPF. Me quedé a cuadros, lo normal es retener algo o preguntar que es lo que quiero, porque el caso es que el resto del año he trabajado en otro sitio y si que tendre que hacer declaración.

Pero tengo una duda, según mis calculos para compensar estos dos meses sin retención y lo poco que me retenian en mi empresa anterior, de aqui a final de año mi IRPF deberia ser del 26%...vamos que si ya cobro poco con esto me quedo en nada.

que es mejor: dejarlo tal como está, sin retención? pedir ese 26%? o algo intermedio como un 15%? Lo que tengo claro es que ponga lo que ponga la declaración me saldrá a pagar, por eso me planteaba lo de dejarlo al 0% como hasta ahora.

a ver si alguien me ilumina!! gracias


----------



## otilio (6 Sep 2007)

Mancini dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado lo contrario. Llevo en esta empresa desde julio y en los dos primeros meses no me han retenido nada!! fui a hablar con recursos humanos y lo han justificado diciendo que como no trabajaré el año completo con ellos no llegaré al mínimo para declarar y por tanto no están obligados a retenerme nada, que les diga yo cuanto quiero de IRPF. Me quedé a cuadros, lo normal es retener algo o preguntar que es lo que quiero, porque el caso es que el resto del año he trabajado en otro sitio y si que tendre que hacer declaración.
> 
> Pero tengo una duda, según mis calculos para compensar estos dos meses sin retención y lo poco que me retenian en mi empresa anterior, de aqui a final de año mi IRPF deberia ser del 26%...vamos que si ya cobro poco con esto me quedo en nada.
> 
> ...



Depende de lo que prefieras, pagar ahora a plazos o todo junto en junio del año que viene. Supuestamente es mejor retencion 0 y pagar todo en junio, pero psicologicamente puede ser bastante duro.
La única diferencia es que si ahora no te retienen se supone que a ese dinero no retenido le puedes sacar una rentabilidad mientras que si te retienen la rentabilidad se la saca hacienda. El problema si no te retienen es que te lo puedes gastar ...


----------



## mcmardigan (8 Feb 2009)

*Retribuciones Variables*

He aprovechado que es enero para calcular la retención que me corresponde con el programa de hacienda, y no coincide. La empresa me está reteniendo de mas.

Lo que he hecho es introducir mi total devengado multiplicado por doce meses mas el devengado en las dos pagas extra del año pasado. Entiendo que esa cantidad, sin minorar por pagos a la seguridad social ni circunstancia alguna personal deberia ser un techo máximo para determinar el tipo de retención aplicable.

He estado leyendo la ayuda del programa de hacienda, y en el se menciona la inclusión de las retribuciones variables para determinar el tipo: 

"A estos efectos, se presumirán retribuciones variables previsibles, como mínimo, las obtenidas en el año anterior, salvo que concurran circunstancias que permitan acreditar de manera objetiva un importe inferior."

Significa esto que debo de tener en cuenta el variable percibido el año anterior y no el previsible para este? ¿Inlcuye este variable pluses de presencia, turnicidad, nocturnida, etc?¿Incluye las horas extra realizadas? Lo digo porque no quiero protestar sin razón.

Gracias


----------



## josemazgz (9 Feb 2009)

mave_victor dijo:


> Hola, mirar, hasta ahora me retenía mi empresa el 15%. Justamente este mes hace 1 año que estoy en la empresa, y cual es mi sorpresa que me han retenido el 24%.
> 
> Estoy soltero, sin hijos, sin hipoteca, y con el 50% de un piso por herencia.
> 
> Donde hay una tabla donde pueda mirar que me tienen que quitar? porque me parece una burrada. 752€ de retención de irpf tengo este mes. Que dolor! 750€ x 12 meses son 9.000€ de impuestos al año, más SS.SS y desempleo? Qué trabajo para hacienda o qué? Mejor me quedo en la cama.



Si con un 24% te han retenido 752 €, es que cobras bruto al mes: 752/0,24= 3133,33 €

Si tienes 12 pagas--> 3133,33x12= 37.600 € bruto/año. Te corresponde un 19% de retención.

Si tienes 14 pagas--> 3133,33x14= 43.866,67 € bruto/año. Te corresponde un 22% de retención.

En cualquiera de los casos, te estaban reteniendo de menos, de ahí que ahora te lo ajusten.


----------

